# World War Z trailer



## Blake1970 (Nov 9, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hGI_IBFwoY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## skeels (Nov 9, 2012)

Hope this can live up to the book!


----------



## Alex6534 (Nov 9, 2012)

I remember when they were filming it in Glasgow, most of the main city was blocked off road wise and getting about was a nightmare, missed out on the opportunity for exras too


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 9, 2012)

Wow, this looks VERY cool. I love the book, so we'll see, but this is the kind of weird, "reluctant hero" role Pitt is usually good at.


----------



## Blake1970 (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah I enjoyed the book also. Looking forward to the movie as well.


----------



## Ayo7e (Nov 9, 2012)

Waiting!


----------



## sakeido (Nov 9, 2012)

gaaaaaaaah 

Modern Movie Trailer Flowchart - create one crushing note. play it every 4 beats. that's it! 

BWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.............BWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA............BWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

looks alright though.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Nov 9, 2012)

Didn't really like the book, and the movie doesn't look that great either.


----------



## ImNotAhab (Nov 9, 2012)

Lol that bike cop yelling at Brad is my best friend  Very cool.


----------



## Sofos (Nov 9, 2012)

ImNotAhab said:


> Lol that bike cop yelling at Brad is my best friend  Very cool.



[sign]PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN[/sign]


----------



## ESPImperium (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## ESPImperium (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## ESPImperium (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm gonna be "that guy"...

This better be as good as the exceptional book it is based on.


----------



## wankerness (Nov 10, 2012)

That truly looks terrible, and I really like zombie movies, Brad Pitt and the actress who plays his wife. It looks like they took what made the book interesting (the way it had multiple perspectives from around the world) and turned it into "GUY TRYING TO ESCAPE WITH HIS FAMILY." The way the zombies seem to exclusively be cartoony CGI hordes also looks awful.

This movie was also subject to 2 months of reshoots accompanied by script rewrites from the nimrod that wrote Prometheus and his buddy from LOST. Apparently the whole third act of the movie didn't work and had to be redone. If the movie was so bad THAT guy and his partner in crime from Lost were called in to fix it up, I do not have much hope for it!


----------



## Electric Wizard (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah, I'll be the third "that guy" and say that I'm very skeptical at this point. I hadn't been following the making of the film until now, so it pains me to see that they've apparently done away with the oral history angle of the book.

The trailer gives a few glimpses of stuff from the book, like Israel and the ships at sea


Spoiler



Which I hope is indicative of the floating city stuff from the book.



I'm willing to bet they axed a lot of the really great stuff from the book. There's a lot of great social, political, and strategic stuff that Brooks explores.


Spoiler



The Redeker plan, the internal conflict in China over nukes, the psychosis that makes people act like zombies, etc


 And there's also a lot of action that would be great on the big screen


Spoiler



the downed pilot, clearing out the catacombs in Paris


Obviously any movie based on a book can't cover the whole thing, I'm just concerned that they've bought the rights just to shoot a battle of Yonkers sequence and then write a movie around it as an afterthought.


----------



## Danukenator (Nov 10, 2012)

Given the scope of the book, they better have not bit off more than they could chew.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Nov 10, 2012)

Danukenator said:


> Given the scope of the book, they better have not bit off more than they could chew.



Pretty much this.


----------



## wankerness (Nov 10, 2012)

I think it's pretty clear that they did. Also, it's PG-13. It's a scientific fact that no good zombie movie has ever been less than an R!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Nov 11, 2012)

+1 for the "No One's Born A Racist" sign


----------



## zappatton2 (Nov 12, 2012)

I never read the book, but my interest in this has been piqued for some time. That said, after seeing the clips, my interest is officially waned. I like my zombies slow and creepy, and I've been getting my fill with the Walking Dead series. These do look quite cartoonish, and very obviously CGI to boot. But who knows, could still be a good flick, I'll wait for the reviews first.


----------



## Tyler (Nov 28, 2012)

I just hope they have more of a ratio of story over cgi. I feel I will enjoy the movie for zombie purposes, but seeing that they run already has me iffy about how well it will relate to the book


----------



## ForThisGift (Nov 29, 2012)

I cannot believe a studio would even consider the CGI in this trailer as screen ready with the investment they have already made. I don't mean to nitpick, but poorly executed CGI is pretty distracting and is often times a good indication of the other short cuts we can expect in the film. 

The first thing I thought of when I saw the terrible waves of poorly rendered CGI zombies destroying cities and flipping over busses was _I am Legend_, which also featured horrendous visual effects and lazy story telling. I am hoping this movie has a bit more to offer, but am not expecing much now.


----------



## flint757 (Dec 5, 2012)

zappatton2 said:


> I never read the book, but my interest in this has been piqued for some time. That said, after seeing the clips, my interest is officially waned. I like my zombies slow and creepy, and I've been getting my fill with the Walking Dead series. These do look quite cartoonish, and very obviously CGI to boot. But who knows, could still be a good flick, I'll wait for the reviews first.



It's like they combined 28 days later and ants. 



ForThisGift said:


> I cannot believe a studio would even consider the CGI in this trailer as screen ready with the investment they have already made. I don't mean to nitpick, but poorly executed CGI is pretty distracting and is often times a good indication of the other short cuts we can expect in the film.
> 
> The first thing I thought of when I saw the terrible waves of poorly rendered CGI zombies destroying cities and flipping over busses was _I am Legend_, which also featured horrendous visual effects and lazy story telling. I am hoping this movie has a bit more to offer, but am not expecing much now.



CGI seems to always look worse in trailers (pre-production I guess), wouldn't hold it against it yet. That being said I wasn't the least bit impressed.


----------



## ROB SILVER (Dec 8, 2012)

I don't know if this will make sense to anyone, but I was bit disappointed with how fast and aggressive some of the zombies seem in the trailer.

Reading WWZ was the first place where I ever felt that retro slow shambling zombies were actually frightening and threatening. 

I love zombie miovies, but in a lot of the classics, the zombies come walking after you and I couldn't help but think, "Walk Away!" steal a bicycle or something!


----------



## ROB SILVER (Dec 8, 2012)

zappatton2 said:


> I never read the book, but my interest in this has been piqued for some time. That said, after seeing the clips, my interest is officially waned. I like my zombies slow and creepy, and I've been getting my fill with the Walking Dead series. These do look quite cartoonish, and very obviously CGI to boot. But who knows, could still be a good flick, I'll wait for the reviews first.



In the book, the zombies are very slow. Proper 70's slow mo zombies, but genuinely terrifying.

If you like your zombies slow, READ IT 

As per my last post, they seem to have have turbo charged them, and I don't like it!


----------



## Basti (Dec 8, 2012)

LOL my sister's godfather is in this one, looks awesome!!!


----------

